# Modbus RTU an einer 1510SP-CPU



## Neurorancer (16 Februar 2022)

Guten Tag,

ich stehe vor einem Problem:

Das Kommunikations-Modul: 6ES7137-6AA00-0BA0
für Modbus RTU ist im Moment nicht zu kriegen,
ich benötige aber dringend 3 Stück.

Nun Suche ich nach einem anderen Weg auf Modbus RTU mit der 1510SP zuzugreifen.

Kennt Jemand irgendwelche alternativen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Das Kommunikations-Modul: 6ES7137-6AA00-0BA0


Warum den 6AA00 und nicht den Nachfolgertyp 6AA01:

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/6ES7137-6AA01-0BA0


----------



## Neurorancer (16 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum den 6AA00 und nicht den Nachfolgertyp 6AA01:
> 
> https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/6ES7137-6AA01-0BA0


Dieses Modul ist leider auch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Dieses Modul ist leider auch nicht verfügbar.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie dringend und wichtig es bei dir ist. Zumindest bei Ebay gibt es von dem 6ES7137-6AA01-0BA0 einige OVP´s.
Auch von Händlern. Kostet natürlich mehr als gewöhnlich.
Hier z.B. 3 Stück vom Händler:
Ebay: Siemens 6ES7137-6AA01-0BA0 ET 200SP 6ES7 137-6AA01-0BA0


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Februar 2022)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> .. Nun Suche ich nach einem anderen Weg auf Modbus RTU mit der 1510SP zuzugreifen.


Ein Gateway von Profinet auf Modbus RTU?


----------



## Neurorancer (16 Februar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ein Gateway von Profinet auf Modbus RTU?


Ja, da bin ich gerade bei. Leider muss man die Gateways bei den Herstellern anfragen.
Es stehen nicht immer die Preise und Lieferzeiten da.

Habe ein von Phoenix Contact gefunden:
GW


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Habe ein von Phoenix Contact gefunden:
> GW





> Lieferzeit ab Hersteller:      ​                                           5 Wochen


----------



## Neurorancer (16 Februar 2022)

Oh man...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Oh man...


Entschuldige, falsch gelesen vorhin. 7 Stück sind lieferbar.




Bei dem Preis kannst du aber auch die OVP Siemens Karten bei Ebay kaufen


----------



## PN/DP (16 Februar 2022)

USR-DR302 Gateway Modbus TCP zu Modbus RTU RS485, 25...50 EUR
z.B. hier sind einige Geräte ab Lager sofort lieferbar (ca. 4 Werktage)

Harald


----------



## funkey (17 Februar 2022)

Wir benutzen die ADFWeb 67507


----------



## Neurorancer (17 Februar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> USR-DR302 Gateway Modbus TCP zu Modbus RTU RS485, 25...50 EUR
> z.B. hier sind einige Geräte ab Lager sofort lieferbar (ca. 4 Werktage)
> 
> Harald


Hallo Harald,

hast du das Modul bereits ausprobiert?
Ich werde es mir mal bestellen und testen.

Danke für die Information!


----------



## Neurorancer (17 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum den 6AA00 und nicht den Nachfolgertyp 6AA01:
> 
> https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/6ES7137-6AA01-0BA0



Hallo DeltaMikeAir,

ich benutze TIA V16 und kann den neuen Modul: 6ES7137-6AA01-0BA0 in dem Hardware-katalog nicht finden.
Ist es vielleicht zu neu? Wahrscheinlich muss man das mit einer HSP nachinstallieren.

Das ältere Moduls: 6ES7 137-6AA00-0BA0 ist aber in TIA V16 vorhanden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Hallo DeltaMikeAir,
> 
> ich benutze TIA V16 und kann den neuen Modul: 6ES7137-6AA01-0BA0 in dem Hardware-katalog nicht finden.
> Ist es vielleicht zu neu? Wahrscheinlich muss man das mit einer HSP nachinstallieren.
> ...


Laut technischen Daten ist es ab V17 projektierbar, HSP gibt es soweit ich gesehen habe nicht.
Ich* vermute* mal ( da es der Ersatztype zum 6AA00 ist ), das man den alten 6AA00 in V16 projektieren
muss in den 6AA01 steckt.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Februar 2022)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> hast du das Modul bereits ausprobiert?


Ich hatte mir im Januar 2 Module USR-DR302 liefern lassen, bin aber nach meinem Urlaub noch nicht zum Ausprobieren gekommen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, daß das Gateway völlig transparent und klaglos funktioniert. Andere User berichten hier im Forum, daß die USR-DR302 problemlos funktionieren (verwende mal die Forumssuche nach "USR-DR302").

(Ich will diese sehr preisgünstigen Gateways zum Auslesen von Stromzählern übers Netzwerk verwenden, die nur eine RS485-Schnittstelle und keine Ethernet-Schnittstelle haben.)

Harald


----------



## Neurorancer (17 Februar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir im Januar 2 Module USR-DR302 liefern lassen, bin aber nach meinem Urlaub noch nicht zum Ausprobieren gekommen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, daß das Gateway völlig transparent und klaglos funktioniert. Andere User berichten hier im Forum, daß die USR-DR302 problemlos funktionieren (verwende mal die Forumssuche nach "USR-DR302").
> 
> (Ich will diese sehr preisgünstigen Gateways zum Auslesen von Stromzählern übers Netzwerk verwenden, die nur eine RS485-Schnittstelle und keine Ethernet-Schnittstelle haben.)
> 
> Harald



Harald, eine Frage:

Eigentlich will ich ein Modbus-Sensor in die SPS (1510SP) bekommen. 
Eignet sich das Gateway dafür auch?


----------



## PN/DP (17 Februar 2022)

Wenn der Sensor eine RS485-Schnittstelle hat und an dieser Schnittstelle Modbus kann (das ist Modbus RTU), dann sollte das gehen. Genau dafür ist ein ModbusTCP-zu-ModbusRTU-Gateway gedacht.

Deine SPS kommuniziert als Modbus Client mit dem Gateway, das Gateway setzt die Anfragen als Modbus Master ins ModbusRTU-Protokoll auf den RS485 um, der Sensor (Modbus Slave) am RS485 beantwortet die Anfrage an das Gateway und das Gateway sendet die Antwort im ModbusTCP-Protokoll an die SPS. Was für ein Gerät (z.B. Sensor, Stromzähler, andere SPS, ...) der Modbus Slave am RS485 ist, ist dabei egal.

Harald


----------



## Neurorancer (17 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Laut technischen Daten ist es ab V17 projektierbar, HSP gibt es soweit ich gesehen habe nicht.
> Ich* vermute* mal ( da es der Ersatztype zum 6AA00 ist ), das man den alten 6AA00 in V16 projektieren
> muss in den 6AA01 steckt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 59258


Hallo DeltaMikeAir,

du hast Recht,
habe parrallel bei Siemens angefragt, hier ist die Siemens Antwort dazu:

Ein HSP für V16 steht für die Baugruppe nicht zur Verfügung, es kann in V16 jedoch einfach der Vorgänger 6ES7137-6AA00-0BA0 projektiert werden. Die neue Baugruppe ist damit kompatibel.

Als Alternative kann in V16 die ET200SP per GSDML (nur dezentral) konfiguriert werden. In diesem Fall muss jedoch die komplette ET200SP Station per GSDML projektiert werden. In der GSDML ist auch die neue Baugruppe vorhanden.
Nach Installation der GSDML finden Sie die Interfacemodule und darunter auch die Baugruppen im Katalogordner "Weitere Feldgeräte".


Informationen dazu sowie den Link zum Download der GSDML finden Sie nachfolgend:

Lieferfreigabe der überarbeiteten Kommunikationsbaugruppe für Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindungen sowie für USS und Modbus RTU in der ET 200SP
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109795545
-> "Die neue Version ist zum Vorgänger vollständig kompatibel und kann ohne Änderung anstelle des CM PtP (6ES7137-6AA00-0BA0) verwendet werden."

6ES7137-6AA01-0BA0
ET 200SP, CM PTP, VPE 1
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/pv/6ES7137-6AA01-0BA0/td?dl=de
"Engineering mit
● STEP 7 TIA Portal projektierbar/integriert ab Version ab STEP 7 V17
● STEP 7 projektierbar/integriert ab Version über GSD ab V5.6 HF4
● PROFIBUS ab GSD-Version/GSD-Revision GSD ab Revision 5
● PROFINET ab GSD-Version/GSD-Revision GSDML V2.34"

PROFINET GSD-Dateien : I/O - ET 200SP
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/57138621


----------

